# speaking of blue...I am a gonner!!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Look at this sweet little girl on petfinder. I inquired, she came in as a stray with another dog, was pretty scared, but they don't know anything else about her. Are those blue eyes??? anyone live near Pasco Washington and go rescue her for me.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11691186

talk about being a CDL...can you get any further from Boston.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww she's a beauty! I can't tell for sure on the blue eyes, but I'm a sucker for them!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, you have to take her - she's adorable. I know that Jean Marie lives in Washington but she's on vacation. Maybe HRI could help out and get her pulled from the shelter? Or are they very strict with purebreds only? I know some breed rescue can only do purebreds. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she's a keeper!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, oh, oh I want her otta there! Missy, go get her!
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I live in Washington :biggrin1: maybe I could help out...that is...if I don't decide to keep her myself :eyebrows:
Seriously she's precious and if you need any help I'm only 4 hrs from Pasco. 
Maybe they would meet me 1/2 way with her or something?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhh noooo, I can't stop thinking about this little one. But DH is not biting. not even a "she's cute." he keeps being rational. how dare he? "How hard it would be to walk 3 (and he does do the bulk of the walking) , how much more it would cost in vets, insurance, food,boarding...how she is a stray and may have issues and we already have one with some issues... and our bed is not big enough for a third..." I mean how come he can be so reasonable and all can see is that scared little girl (who just happens to be stunning?) 

EVA, go get her.... toby needs another pal.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol...I wish that I could but my DH isn't biting either. :sigh:
Don't they understand that we NEED another Hav..geez..men


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Missy,
I live by Pasco, that is the shelter I take my extra dog food. I have some food to take, so hubby and I will just drive over there before they close and check her out.

I will PM you my cel # so you can call me if you have any questions you want me to ask them. It is 2:00 here and they close at 5:00 so I got to go.

Tell Michael sometimes things like this happen for a reason


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

They are closed today Won't be open until Tuesday... but I can go then


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Missy, you have to take her - she's adorable. I know that Jean Marie lives in Washington but she's on vacation. Maybe HRI could help out and get her pulled from the shelter? Or are they very strict with purebreds only? I know some breed rescue can only do purebreds. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she's a keeper!


HRI will spring her if she is a Hav. mix. What are they saying about her?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they are not saying much. Closed til tomorrow. they just wrote me she had just come in with another small stray, but was pretty scared but seemed to be doing ok. Said she had to stay there for 3 business days to be evaluated before she could be considered for adoption. I have not talked with anyone in person yet. just e-mail.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Missy,

Okay - if DH gives the big OK, this could work! If Lynn can pick up puppy, I'm flying to Boston on 9/14 and she could fly with me!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Missy, it seems like you found this puppy for a reason. It's all coming together. Tell DH to his side of the bed ready.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Lynn,

I'm doing a website for a new rescue group in Yakima called WAGS to Riches. Website is www.wagstorichesanimalrescue.org They are a no-kill sanctuary! We can help!! They just opened but can help and I may just foster myself.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhh nooooo!!! if DH ever signed on he would say "you've got some splainin to do" as our favorite (and only) cuban celebrity likes to say. 

Cindy, I forgot you were in Washington. That is also a very generous offer to fly her up. Lynn says she is going to go check her out. DH, did bring up another very good, valid point...We are not sure she 100% HAV. I do have severe allergies to all other breeds I know of including poodles. It would be horrific if the little girl flew all the way up here and then I was allergic to her. In any case, we should try to meet when you are up this way. 

But I am also not 100% giving up just yet. 

Addrian, I love the wagstoriches site.... 

You all are the best group of people I know.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

My DH said we would take her if no one else was going to. So let me know!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This is sooo exciting!!! You guys are great! I am going in the morning (Tues.)to check her out and take pictures, see what information I can get on her.

I will post tomorrow and let you know everything I find.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Missy, it seems like you found this puppy for a reason. It's all coming together. Tell DH to his side of the bed ready.


ound:ound:ound:Too funny! Maybe you should just trade the queen bed in for a king...I think 3 havs two adults fit on a king size bed!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Missy, I'll have to schedule my flights better next time!! I'm also in MA Oct 14 - 17th, but fly in just in time for meetings to start and fly out as soon as they are over. I miss the boys and "hav" to get home. LOL I'm staying at the Radisson in Plymouth in Sept. and Boston in Oct. I LOVE BOSTON! Love the people, love the food, love the history. It's so fun!

Lynn - I already traded the Queen for the King - guess I'm really ready for #3.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

One question to ask is did they give her a haircut or was she found that way. If found that way I would assume she has a home!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that is a very good point Addrian. How do we know no one is looking for her? 

I am so relieved that if I can't convince DH, that there is interest in Paula (name would have to be changed don't you think?- how do they know her name is Paula anyways?) right there in the great state of Washington. 

Boy is she a beauty though, I can't stop staring at her picture.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Missy, I FINALLY got the picture to open and you're right, she is stunning!

Sometimes a certain dog, or person, or piece of art or property speaks to you and when it does you just have to speak back. It sure sounds like pieces are falling into place, and things do happen for a reason (I believe anyway!).
Seriously, can you believe there is a forum member that can just stop over and check her out for you? Another member that can fly her across the country? Another member affiliated with rescue to help out?

Now if she sheds and has dander, can't work around that, but until then, I say go with it!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She's a cutie. Cover your heart if you can't have another cause she looks like she'd steal it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy - it might be worthwhile to spend the $65-$85 to test her DNA to see if she's got anything else allergenic in her mix. I don't know if they can test for Havanese yet, but they can do about 50 breeds right now I believe. So if she's one of the more common mixes they'd probably be able to tell. I think Kimberly knows a bit more than I about the current status of DNA testing, so you could PM her.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am going to be leaving in an hour or so to go check out Miss Paula. Iam taking my camera, flip camera, squeaker toy, tape measure, leash and collar, treats, list of questions. Anything else I need?? Anything I should ask or look for?

I should take some toilet paper...that would tell us if she is a hav:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

TP is a great idea Lynn. and if she refuses kibble we KNOW she is a Hav. 

age estimate? 

health is the biggy? Would they let us take her to a private Vet? have they tested for heartworm? 

Temperment is the Hugest question mark? 

Are you bringing Casper and/or Missy? perhaps not a great idea.

I can't wait for your call. I pm'd you my cell.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What, what, what??? 

I leave for a couple days and find there's a Washington Hav in the forum news?? She's sure a cutie, and I can't wait to hear more!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Missy - it might be worthwhile to spend the $65-$85 to test her DNA to see if she's got anything else allergenic in her mix. I don't know if they can test for Havanese yet, but they can do about 50 breeds right now I believe. So if she's one of the more common mixes they'd probably be able to tell. I think Kimberly knows a bit more than I about the current status of DNA testing, so you could PM her.


Vetgen might be a good starting place.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

do you think a shelter would let me do all this testing?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lynn said:


> I should take some toilet paper...that would tell us if she is a hav:biggrin1:


LOl...that would be a great test. :biggrin1:
I'm so excited to hear that no matter what happens it seems that she'll be in good hands. I can't wait to hear more about her. 
If only my DH wasn't so darn practical..Quote "We have a three month old puppy and you think that you need the added stress and expense of another dog! "shakes his head" " :nono:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We have had family visiting for the last 4 days and I just saw this
post. Can't wait to hear how Lynn's visit went. If we can help just
let us know. She is very cute and I love her name!

Paula and Rick


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*not going to happen for me...*

I just wanted to let you all know, that I just spoke with Lynn who met and spent some time with Paula. Lynn will post pictures and her own thoughts later, but I just wanted to let all of you who may be interested in her know, that Lynn felt strongly that this girl has been through a recent trauma and was not ready to be boarded on a plane and flown all the way across the country without the benefit of some fostering. Also that she is definitely a Hav Mix which would be very risky because of my allergies...So I will not be pursuing this little girl... Which in a way is a relief as I have been doing some soul searching these past few days and I think it would be unfair to upset the apple cart when Jasper has been doing so well. (so you guys can now slap me with a fish when I get all IWAP and MHSy)

So those of you near by should go and inquire. Lynn said she is a sweetheart and she will tell you more when she posts with pictures.

Perhaps the reason for me finding her, was to bring her to the attention of one of you in Washington State.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sorry this isn't going to work for you Missy but I think you've made a very good decision for everyone involved. No fish slaps coming from here.

Hopefully something will work out in Washington for this pup.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, sorry to hear that it won't work out with this puppy, but things do happen for a reason, I believe, and maybe you should just have two for a while longer before adding your third IWAP Puppy.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Sorry to keep you waiting, just got home. 

I visited with Paula the Hav mix in the Pasco shelter, they could not tell me very much about her. What they did tell me was she brought in as a lost stray on 8/14 from in town here. On her cage they had posted that she was a Hav mix, afraid of people, and would not walk on a lease. They also thought she was 9 months old.

After taking Paula out to the park area and sending time with her, I did not think she was afraid of people, she was very loving towards us. She would not walk on a lease. She looks older than 9 months to me, she looks more like 2 yrs old. She is 19 inches long and 10 inches tall and weights approx. 20 pounds. I think she is not all Havanese, probably a mix.

She came in with a nice hair cut and very well feed, so I think someone is missing their beloved dog. She is very sweet, wants to be held and wants lots of belly rubs.

I think havanese dogs being so sensitive, my read on her is she is struggling being lost and in this shelter environment. She is scared and lonely. She is not ready to be put on a airplane to Missy's, she needs someone to love and support her now.

I am hoping though the forum we can help her. If someone can foster her, I am sure we can find a good home for her. I would have taken her home for foster care, but I have my daughter's wedding this weekend. 

I will post some pictures of Paula, she is a sweetee.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhhhh. is she cute!!! Lynn, thanks so much for taking the time to check her our on my behalf and now hopefully on someone else's here. She sure looks like she likes people. maybe she knows Hav lovers when she meets them. Addrian, Jean Marie? wouldn't your pups love a playmate?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

She sure is cute and very loving, I am sure we can find her a home.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh and by the way-- size wise Lynn, she looks just like Cash. short legs and very long. But I adore her coloring. And that face!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just talked it over with DH and if someone can meet us halfway with her we'll keep her until a good home can be found.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Eva, I suspect you would never give her up. Boy is she cute. I will PM you the shelter number-so you can find out how to go about it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh my!!!
Paula is absolutely precious! She looks just like my kind of dog. Her coloring is beautiful!

She sure does look like she likes people. I hope someone from the Forum who knows and loves Hav's see's this baby and falls in love with her too.

Missy, I'm sorry that Paula didn't work out for you, but I know that you helped her find a wonderful new home! You're next dog will come, and your DH will be on board when the time is right 

Lynn, thank you so much for taking the time to check on Paula and share her with us! She sure has put a smile on my face!

Beverly


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just sent an e-mail to the shelter to see if they would be willing to let me foster Paula. I guess now we wait and see what happens. 
I would love to adopt her but I really can't take on another dog long term right now...my heart is still healing from the loss of our Lab and when and if I do adopt another dog I'll be looking for another short hair...I don't want to deal with all of the grooming. I'm lazy like that ..lol
You're right though...she will be really hard to let go of if this works out...hopefully someone (from the forum maybe?) adopts her so that I don't have to give her up.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I also told our Wags to Riches group and we can take her when her time is up... I have already said that I would be willing to be the foster parent in this.... so if she is not adopted she will not be euthanized.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Addrian said:


> I also told our Wags to Riches group and we can take her when her time is up... I have already said that I would be willing to be the foster parent in this.... so if she is not adopted she will not be euthanized.


If you have a rescue willing to take her (and you'd like to foster) that would be great! I love the idea of being a foster mom but with your closer location it may work out better for everyone.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This is such good news, you guys she is just a sweetheart that lost her mom. I am hoping she can get out of the shelter as soon possible. I am just unable to do anything this week with the wedding.

I asked the shelter staff if I could check her out and take her to the vet and groomers but they would not let me. The person taking the dog out has to be the person taking full responsibility for the dog.

WARNING - I predict anyone who meets this dog will fall madly in love with her and be unable to part with her.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh and by the way-- size wise Lynn, she looks just like Cash. short legs and very long. But I adore her coloring. And that face!!!


Missy,
When I look at the pictures of her she looks full havanese. When I saw her today she was just so much bigger than my two, I thought she was probably a mix but maybe she is just a big Hav?

Casper is 11 pounds and Missy 10.5 so she was twice the size of my two.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thought I would post some more pictures...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lynn, Eva, and Addrian--thank you for stepping in to help this dog. Do not let size be the primary factor in determining his breed status. Have you met Lincoln? He is big, too. See the pictures from "California here we come thread."


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I hate to say this, but she looks more "Havanese" to me than my Cooper, at least as far as those beautiful eyes.

Cooper is 16 lbs and Barki is 17.5lbs and a lovely proportioned Hav. I'm sure no expert, by ANY stretch of the imagination, but I wouldn't go by just the weight. 

I'm loving Paula, I wish I could bring her home, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I think she is stunning!

Beverly

(please please some nice forum member adopt her so we get to keep track of her and see lots of happy pictures! :angel


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, that face and her color...she is beautiful. I hope she finds her forever home soon and we get to see more of her. Missy, you have been working so hard with your boys so I think you made a good decision on waiting. You next furbaby will find you when the time is right.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah, what a cutie. I'm sorry it didn't work for you Missy. I know how you've struggled with the idea of a third. The right pup will come along. If it's what is right for you and the rest of your crew.

She reminds me a lot of Bodie. Perhaps she's not a Hav at all? But, some kind of little terrier mix? I honestly wouldn't worry about her being there for too long. Small dogs usually go pretty fast in shelters.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She looks friendly and well taken care of. I wonder about the owner.....maybe they're out of town and don't know she's lost?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Lynn, Eva, and Addrian--thank you for stepping in to help this dog. Do not let size be the primary factor in determining his breed status. Have you met Lincoln? He is big, too. See the pictures from "California here we come thread."


Oh Cheryl, did you make me laugh this morning. Yes, every once in a while, breeders do get a throw back as I call them - and Lincoln is fairly young - under three I believe. It's a kick to see him with MeMe - the opposite ends of the scale on our breeder's lines.

This is so wonderful the work that our forum members are doing to help this lovely girl. Missy, I'm sorry it won't work out for you but I think you are making the right decision for your family. Jasper is doing so well that you're going to have your hands full of Havanese antics in a few months.

Lynn, you are an absolute hero in my book. Have a great time with the wedding. Stressful I know, but enjoy.


----------



## Dorito1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm bawling my eyes out. It's 852am up here in Toronto and I'm stuck at work reading about you wonderful people on this forum.

I can't believe the generosity of all of you. It's quite amazing and really renews my faith in the big bad world.

I'm going home at lunch to give Dorito a big hug and maybe a shot at some TP play.

Love,
Beth


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with the size Lynn I think Paula is probably all Hav ... We purposely looked for bigger havs-- thinking they would be maybe 14-15 lbs (man plans and god laughs) well Jasper is 18/19lbs tall and lean, and Cash is, well, we don't talk about his weight let's just say 20++ pounds... but he is just like Paula, looooong and short. It's funny that we found 2 extra large havs from different breeders... or maybe it's their frozen food diets... Seeing her again this morning makes me want her again...but the boys are really doing well and as much as I want her I think it would upset the progress (not to mention being uprooted with a looong plane ride would probably set her back even more,) Jasper is really beginning to gain some confidence and I think a third would not be good right now. But I feel like I know why I saw her, it was to bring her to the forum and get her a good home.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Missy,
We will get Paula in a good foster home and you can follow her progress. There we can do whatever health testing we want and check her out really good, someone can evaluate her and see if she could do a long plane ride OR you could come to Washington and get her and we could go wine tasting and visit with all the Hav people here. Just a thought.....

I am going to call today and check on her and then get a hold of Addrain and see what we can do, she is the closest offering foster care.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> She looks friendly and well taken care of. I wonder about the owner.....maybe they're out of town and don't know she's lost?


This is what I am thinking probably happen, someone watching her and she got away. I dont know what we could do to try to find them? Maybe a ad in the newspaper. If they are out of town maybe a neighbor or friend will see it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn said:


> Hi Missy,
> We will get Paula in a good foster home and you can follow her progress. There we can do whatever health testing we want and check her out really good, someone can evaluate her and see if she could do a long plane ride OR you could come to Washington and get her and we could go wine tasting and visit with all the Hav people here. Just a thought.....


Lynn, you are an enabler!!! LOL. are there Vineyard in Washington State? who knew? sounds tempting. She would look really cute with my two wouldn't she?... OMG ---I would have over 60 lbs of Hav...


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Please tell me you are kidding about not knowing WA had tons of wineries... We have 100's of wineries. In fact its more popular to come to Washington state than California for wines now. We were just labled in People Style Magazine as the IN thing to do. I MUST be included in the wine tasting. Oh yeah, I will cause I'll be fostering Paula!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Addrian, I really didn't know. But now I do! that and a bunch of havaluvin people are sure a reason to visit. We just did the wineries on Long Island.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> Lynn, you are an enabler!!! LOL. are there Vineyard in Washington State? who knew? sounds tempting. She would look really cute with my two wouldn't she?... OMG ---I would have over 60 lbs of Hav...


Ya know..from experience, there's nothing cuter then a black, white and brindle/sable (whatever you call it) pack of dogs


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you mean like this Tritia? ENABLERS!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a darling girl! If I lived closer I wouod concider fostering, but Pasco is on the other end of the state from me. If she's lost, I think she should stay in the area. Poor baby, she must be so confused. Thank you all for caring so much. I hope there's a happy ending here!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Missy!!! Look at those little faces! You've got more willpower than I do! I think they look perfect together.

I only wish I could bring her home to my pack of raggamuffins!

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I wish that girl could move in with Cicero (my mother would have washed my mouth out with soap for that sentence.) She is a real cutie pie. The first time I saw her she reminded me of Bodie -- the hunk. Missy, Jasper has that "look of love" on his face. Did you show him Paula's picture? ound:


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Well my rescue group went to get her yesterday and she was gone. They are trying to find out what happened to her. The shelter has been less than.... helpful.... I'm hoping she found her owners. But if you go to the link, its been taken down too.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy - 60 pounds of dogs is nothing. With my original four I use to walk over 125 pounds of a 16-legged pack. You'll get the hang of it. Can you spell e-n-a-b-l-e? LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh dear. I hope she was adopted by some one nice addrian.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I'm thinking she was returned to her owner. The adoption wouldn't have happened that fast. I'm just frustrated because I emailed and left messages and so did the coordinator of the rescue group and finally they went down there last night. They have never even returned my messages. They have over 100 animals and no room and they even started advertising on Craigslist. Well maybe if you would return calls and emails to people who want the animals! Sorry. I hope I'm not offending anyone. It just frustrates me.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

If it's just a regluar shelter, not a rescue group. Adoptions can happen the very day after putting in an ap. Bodie was available to us the next day. And because I knew the staff at the shelter so well, they'd have let me have him the day I put in my ap. But, he needed to be nuetered first.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I hope her original family found her and that's why she is gone.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I must say, I am glad Paula is out of there. It is just not a place for a Havanese dog. I believe the shelter's resources are very limited, the area here has not been very good taking care of there lost animals.

I hope they tell us where she went, it would be great if her original owners came to get her. She was a dog that had been taken care of....well feed, good hair cut.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh i hope so too.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am just reading through this post and all of your wonderful and amazing efforts at helping Paula. What a heart warming group this Forum community is. It is also heart-breaking that we will probably never know what happened to Paula. But - being out the shelter is a good thing, whether to her owners or to a new family that was looking to adopt. Here's to knowing there is one happier hav out there!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

At least she's no longer in the shelter..they never answered my e-mail either. 
I hope that she's doing well where ever she is.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wrote the woman who wrote me when I first inquired about Paula. I explained how I had involved all of you and that we just wanted to know if she was ok. I included this link, so maybe it will cut through the clutter.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know how you guys do it on Petfinder. I just searched Havs and oh my, I want them all. Check out Mickey 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11649322

and poor Hershey. Who would breed this poor dog? Look at that front leg! This is a breeder turn in...ARGHHHH!!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11627839

Back to topic. I hope that Paula went home to her family.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Susan, I am boycotting petfinder for a bit after this...just too tempting and look at the commotion I created with my unleashed MHS.

butttt... did you see Abigail?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11692907

NO!!! BAD MISSY!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, I did. She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I called the shelter this morning and they said Paula had been adopted out. It was not her original owners that picked her up.

I have gotten a lesson on this dog shelter...probably a good thing to know...if your dog is lost and it goes to the shelter, you have 72 hours to get it out or they adopted it out (if some one wants it). After the new owners adopt the dog, if the original owners come looking for the dog, it is just too late to get the dog back.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I see Shih Tzu in Abigail. Lynn,that's terrifying that you only have 72 hours to find your pet before it can be adopted out with no recourse. If it happened to me I'd probably sue and fight to get my baby back.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh, I hope she has a good home. Lynn, don't you dare let Missy or Casper off leash!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> *I see Shih Tzu in Abigail*. Lynn,that's terrifying that you only have 72 hours to find your pet before it can be adopted out with no recourse. If it happened to me I'd probably sue and fight to get my baby back.


I do, too. Same with this one
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11631988

I think for many (i know for me) it can be really hard. Especially if you don't know the breed very well.
Bodie was listed as a Brussels Griffon :suspicious:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I also wanted to mention again about micro chips. We got Sophie (basset rescue in Nov) that had been in the pound for about a wk. We had a rescue group first get her, and take her to the vet to get her checked out. While there, they discovered she had a chip. The shelter failed to scan her! I called to ask why on earth? And the lady said "oh, I think that was me. She came in really aggitated, and I didn't want her to bite me". So, she simply never tried again. The vet did, though. And the owners didn't respond. The rescue told me it didn't matter, anyways. Because she was now THEIR property and they lost rights. 

And just last month I called the shelter I got Bodie from. I needed some info on his vaccines, because they never sent them to my vet like they said they did. While talking to them, I found out he had two chips. The one they put in, and one that they weren't able to read or something they said. Their equipement didn't pick it up or something?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie has a chip but also an ID tag. He has a tag on his harness when he goes out. Even when he just goes for a ride in the car, he wears his harness (Chels too,) because there is always the possibilty of an accident, where they could be frightened and run...

I wonder if Paula was stolen, taken away from her home area, and then escaped...it would seem to me that being as she appeared well cared for, the owners, if in the area, would be anxiously searching for her if simply lost...

I am assuming this shelter run by a government agency? 

Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!!*

All: I just want to tell you all how moved and honored I am that you rallied around me and my lust for Paula this week. I think you were all moved by the thought of this little girl in a shelter, but I also can't believe how so many of you offered to help get this little girl across the country to ME.

I searched my soul this week about "really" adding a third and not just lusting after puppies and pretty dogs. I have to say I think I have the two I was meant to have... they really are OUR dogs and have fit into our lives perfectly. Three would be pretty hard for us, at least right now. I do hope she found a good home if not her original home. My heart goes out to those who lost her, if they did lose her. I can't imagine losing my boys.

But this forum and it's members never cease to amaze me. I am honored to be your friends.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Just to put you at ease our rescue group talked to a much nicer man today and she was adopted out to a good family. One good thing that happened out of all of this is that we established a relationship with this place that we will be able to go in and transfer dogs at ANY time if they have not been adopted. (A lot of places won't do this) That is awesome! So thank you so much for everyone's involvement. GOOD came out of it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy said:


> All: I just want to tell you all how moved and honored I am that you rallied around me and my lust for Paula this week. I think you were all moved by the thought of this little girl in a shelter, but I also can't believe how so many of you offered to help get this little girl across the country to ME.
> 
> I searched my soul this week about "really" adding a third and not just lusting after puppies and pretty dogs. I have to say I think I have the two I was meant to have... they really are OUR dogs and have fit into our lives perfectly. Three would be pretty hard for us, at least right now. I do hope she found a good home if not her original home. My heart goes out to those who lost her, if they did lose her. I can't imagine losing my boys.
> 
> But this forum and it's members never cease to amaze me. I am honored to be your friends.


Missy- Your love for your boys is so evident. And you did so much good bringing this sweet dog to everyone's attention. And I agree....this Forum rocks!eace:


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

A couple years ago I was at local shelter who had a sheltie there. This dog was wearing a collar with tags! When I questioned the staff about the tags, I was told, 'look at her, she wasn't groomed perfectly, had mats'. so therefore they did not contact the true owners their dog had been found!

I was so upset by that!! Maybe the dog had been lost for awhile, thus explaining the condition of the coat.. but they were not willing to find out. 

I have often wondered what happened to that poor lost pooch.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What???

A dog had tags but wasn't returned because it seemed the grooming was lacking??? OMG, I'd have opened a BIG ol' can-o-whoop-ass on those folks.
grrrrrrr


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree, this forum is the BEST! Really. I've been part of tons over the yrs. From pregnancy boards, raising kid boards, decorating boards. There's no comparison.

And I should take a break from petfinder, too. But, I'd need a 12 step program to do so, LOL.
My latest loves
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11737810

been looking at lhasa apsos lately, seeing it's another "possibility" that Bodie could be. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11703359

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11712760


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

And a friend in CA, is going today to look at this guy. Looks like there are a few others, just like him. 
http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A3870280


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG----Tritia, you are cruel...OK who lives in Kentucky? I need to have Binx!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh wait...not a hav, not a girl, and even though small, still a third....BAD MISSY!!! NOOO!:ban::tape::deadhorse:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh wait...not a hav, not a girl, and even though small, still a third....BAD MISSY!!! NOOO!:ban::tape::deadhorse:


ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, bad, bad, BAD Halo
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11741214


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I wonder if I can talk my DH into a road trip to Detroit. I think I am in love. http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11740082


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Karen, you NEED that baby!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala: STOP THE INSANITY!!! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE. but Karen...Brady needs that little brown and white puppy!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She is a doll. I know I don't need a second so why am I checking this thread and I'm in Detroit....oh and a sister also available (the one in the picture) and a little male. Ugh! You're killin' me here.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

aww
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11749908


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh, oh, oh, oh, OH--- polo is local!!!! hour drive. He looks just like Jasper did..


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh, oh, oh, oh, OH--- polo is local!!!! hour drive. He looks just like Jasper did..


Too bad he's a he, lol. I will say, though. That when I first thought of #3, I wanted a girl. I think just so I could use a couple girl names I liked 
And as everyone knows, I couldn't imagine if Bodie was anything but the sweet boy that he is.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

BAD TRITIA!!! BAD MISSY!!! NO. NO. NO. NO MHS NO.


----------

